# Lab results thoughts



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

When I was first tested for Hyperthyroid

07/29

T3 Free 18.5 Range 2.4-4.2

T4 Free 17.4 4.8-13.9

Thyroid Peroxidase AB (TPO) 203.0 Range 0.0-9.0

Thyroglobulin AB (ATA) 296.7 Range 0.0-4.0

08/27

Free T3 6.4

Free T4 was in the normal range

09/15

Free T4 1.25 (0.85-1.62 pg/mL reference range)

Free T3 6.0 (2.4-4.2 pg/ml reference range)

TSH 0.01 (0.35-5.50 uIU/ml reference range)

10/5

Free T4 0.92 Range 0.85-1.62

I don't see where they did the Free T3 on this lab

TSH 0.01 Range 0.35-5.50 which has been the same for a while now

The only other abnormal notes on this lab is under the CBC without Differential

MCV 80.0 Normal Range 81-99

MCH 26.5 Normal 27-32


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> When I was first tested for Hyperthyroid
> 
> 07/29
> 
> ...


You have been very hyperthyroid! Wow!! So, why did they not do the FT3 I am wondering. Especially with the FT4 having taken a huge dip, you can't tell if that is because of a high conversion rate (hyper) or if you are going hypo. Dang.

There is always a lag time between the TSH and the FREES so we cannot just assume that you are still in hyper mode.

What did your doctor say? How do you feel?


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

My PCP office said everything was good with this last lab work. I have not heard anything from my endo office yet.

I am not sure about the T3 on this last lab work unless it takes longer to get the Free T3 results because normally the test my free T3.

I have been feeling more tired and run down recently. Yesterday I was having issues with my left arm spasming and that is why they ran the blood work again. I am just getting over bronchitis.

Edited to add: I have been feeling cold a lot too.


----------

